# Custom Cartel Lowriderbicycle club



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello.Here are som pictures from the Dutch lowrider bicycle club Custom Cartel in Europa.We have a small lowrider scene in the Netherlands.So check them out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I hope to one day go out there and check them out in person.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

The green sixteen inch trike is nuts


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

New Custom Cartel 26 inch bicycle


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

More new projects from Custom Cartel


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

the build up you had for youre sons trike was so bad ass and quick man !  all youre bikes are bad ass !


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

really clean bikes  i love the paint jobs on the diamond tank ones and that teal one
and that 16 trike is crazy


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

nice bikes.


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

More Custom Cartel bicycles both diamant tanks.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

u got some really cool bikes other there man


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Dec 3 2006, 01:48 PM~6684929
> *The green sixteen inch trike is nuts
> *


X2


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

man you netherland folk sure love G20s


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Dec 3 2006, 02:54 PM~6685732
> *X2
> *


 Here i am whit Danzel it is his bike and the trike is the dutch lowrider of the year 2006.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Custom Cartel_@Dec 3 2006, 05:21 PM~6685563
> *More Custom Cartel bicycles both diamant tanks.
> 
> 
> ...


that tank looks tight


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

these boys are way on the other side of the world with limited suppy of the stuff we have here.. 
and they building better stuff than most you guys..

much props... some nice clean paint jobs also.. keep it up..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Custom Cartel_@Dec 3 2006, 04:38 PM~6685914
> *Here i am whit Danzel it is his bike and the trike is the dutch lowrider of the year 2006.
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen that bike posted somewhere before


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 3 2006, 04:55 PM~6686013
> *ive seen that bike posted somewhere before
> *


yeah he showed the whole build up of it before.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

who does the paint jobs?


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 3 2006, 04:50 PM~6686325
> *who does the paint jobs?
> *


 I do all the frames,leather and the paintjobs myself. Greetings Peter


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

WOW man.. that is some truely amazing work!

great work man.. wow..

this is one of my fav bikes you posted, great work on it! as all the bikes!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All those bikes look really good. Watch out for europe.


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

Take a look on my myspace profile.If you are on myspace add me.  http://www.myspace.com/custom_cartel


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

Simple black 26"


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn dude i just dont believe it all of a sudden europe is bistin out hard i never thought that it would be that big over there at least bike wise thats fuckin rad


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

My first 26 inch Purple haze


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

very very nice bikes, all have nice paint jobs :thumbsup:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

Damn near all of them are Ridable niiiiiiiiice


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Europe goin out BIG! Nice nice nice Holland! BigUp!


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2006, 01:23 AM~6688304
> *All those bikes look really good. Watch out for europe.
> 
> *


 The international lowrider bike scene is blowing up in the past month I had sales in Russia, and Thailand .and inquirys from Germany, UK, and Netherlands ...........  the biggest difference is they could care less about modifications or style of parts..............


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Dec 5 2006, 09:39 AM~6697604
> *The international  lowrider bike  scene is blowing up in the past month I had sales in Russia, and Thailand .and inquirys from Germany, UK, and Netherlands ...........  the biggest difference is they could care less about modifications or style of parts..............
> *


We do care about the modification and style of parts. But because of healt regulation laws we don`t have show chrome in the Netherlands.That`s why we only build frames.The good thing about the Netherlands is that pot is legal here


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Custom Cartel_@Dec 5 2006, 01:13 PM~6697849
> *We do care about the modification and style of parts. But because of healt regulation laws we don`t have show chrome in the Netherlands.That`s why we only build frames.The good thing about the Netherlands is that pot is legal here
> *


I used a bad choice of words when when I said style and modification I meant having to go by LRM rules or regulations you guys definately have plenty of style  .........


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Dec 5 2006, 10:22 AM~6697925
> *I used a bad choice of words when when I said style and modification I meant having to go by LRM rules or regulations you guys definately have plenty of style   .........
> *


 Thanks bone collector.Mr T is happy :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

hahahahahav :thumbsup: all this lowriding that some fools in east L.A is gone world wide .......nice very nice.......


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

Here are some old school pictures from 1993 when we started building bicycles in the Netherlands.We didn`t have money and there where no parts for sale.The backsite is a BMX frame and the front is an upside down grandma bike.































































:biggrin: Sjef his bike went swimming watch Jevries smilling in the background. :biggrin:


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

Jevries his old bikes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn nice ass bikes homie


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

sick paint jobs and frames


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

Amazing bikes and paint jobs. You European guys always seem to have really clean looking nice bikes.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

man if u lived in the us u would have so many customers


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

im diggin the frame mods on those diamond tanked frames!! especially that red one, it has a real old school feel to it!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

Tim and his son Danzel


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

Diamant bike


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

New project :angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats alot of freakin flake.. but thats how i like it


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

Some models i painted.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

why is it when i don't have the net for a week a badd ass topic comes up


----------



## Custom Cartel (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYm2-IlO8f4


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn!


----------



## Sneak (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Custom Cartel_@Dec 7 2006, 08:20 PM~6714899
> *Diamant bike
> 
> 
> ...



How much for a frame like that without paint?


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)




----------

